# fish river reef



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Is fish river reef marked with pilings?


----------



## DMK (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes it is.:usaflag


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

It is marked with PVC uprights. Northwest of entrance to Bon Secour, I'll try to get you the GPS coordinates this evening when I get home.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have the numbers handy so here they are. 30'19.705; 87'49.830


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks. I'll post a report the weekend after Christmas.


----------



## DMK (Oct 6, 2007)

There are some oyster beds marked with pvc pipes when you come out of Bon Secour River, but the Fish River reef is 100% marked with 5 or 6 big round wooden pilings with state of Alabama fishing reef signs. Just want to make sure you fish the right spot Jighead.:usaflag


----------

